# New User ♡ MAC, NARS, YSL Junkie ..



## cemc (Aug 14, 2014)

Hello ladies!
  I felt it was time to join a beauty community.
  I just got a full time job at Benefit but it is my dream to work at MAC.

  What are your favorite products at the moment?
  I'm loving the lippies from MAC's Alluring Aquatic collection and NARS Deep Throat blush.
  I'm looking forward to participating here!

  ♡


----------



## Naynadine (Aug 15, 2014)

Welcome!

  I recently got my first Armani blush which is really nice, and I'm in love with my Hakuhodo brushes!


----------



## cemc (Aug 15, 2014)

Nice to meet you Naynadine! Which color blush did you get? My friend told me about the Hakuhodo brushes and I've been curious about them. How do they compare to other makeup brushes?


----------



## Dolly Snow (Aug 15, 2014)

Hiya welcome


----------



## ninaakabrattwin (Aug 17, 2014)

WELCOME!!!!


----------



## cemc (Aug 17, 2014)

Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





​


----------



## ThisIsTheEnd90 (Aug 18, 2014)

cemc said:


> Hello ladies!
> I felt it was time to join a beauty community.
> I just got a full time job at Benefit but it is my dream to work at MAC.
> 
> ...


  Hey girl hey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  MY favorite products right now are both nars pierre hardly blush, mac heaux lipstick, mac mineralize lip glass,  zoya dream nail polish, loreal voluminous million lashes excess, and mac feline eyeliner.


----------



## PeachTwist (Aug 24, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## cemc (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey ladies!
  Thank you all for commenting.
  Those are wicked awesome products! 
  Hope you all are having a wonderful weekend.


----------



## michelemac (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## hansenhayley (Aug 25, 2014)

Welcome!!
  My favorite products are the moment are my Benefit Gimme Brow, Urban Decay Native lipstick, MAC Simmer blush, and the MAC Osbournes collection!


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 13, 2014)

Welcome to Specktra, @cemc!


----------

